
A look at Chrome’s new tab design - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/a-look-at-chromes-new-tab-design/
======
hajile
<announcer voice>

This update is brought to you by Mozilla. Try the fox today!

</announcer voice>

------
blacksmith_tb
I had a much more visceral reaction to the new context menu, which is styled
to look basically like it does in gDocs / gSheets but everywhere - instead of
the OS default.

